# New exhaust tips



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Just had my new powerflow exhaust fitted today what is the best thing to clean the tips with don't want to scratch them


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Clean then spray with WD40 to stop the crap sticking to them if they need a po0lish use Autosol


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Cheers Andy thought there must be a good tip and being as ur car looks that good I will do as u say really pleased with the exhaust sounds great


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Little & often, 14 years old & mine are still perfect. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol hoggy total agreement


----------

